# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  PFK Fishnews: Discus gather in fallen trees, says study

## AquaticQuotient.com

Discus gather in fallen trees, says study

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Fish News RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

